# Emotiva Fans?



## jclangston (Oct 19, 2010)

Anyone on here fans of Emotiva amplification? I am a huge fan of this internet purchase only company out of Tennessee.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Been awhile since I thought of Emotiva, but used to be a big fan (probably still am). I'm just not into higher end HT like I used to be.

At one time I had a UPA-7 and an XPA-3 powering my system. This was back in 09 or so.

I upgraded my Receiver in 2010 and sold off my Emotiva gear (needed money at the time too), but loved that gear and it worked great.

They used to have summer barbeques for their customers. Do they still do that?


----------



## jclangston (Oct 19, 2010)

Yea I'm pretty sure they still do Emo Fest. They are absolutely the best company I have ever done business with, extremely customer oriented. Last year they introduced the XMC-1 processor/pre amp. Blows away the sound of every receiver I have ever owned over the years. I would highly recommend if someone is wanting to enter the world of high end home theater gear. Which is reasonably affordable I will add.


----------

